# Looking For Flat Sharing



## mublat (May 24, 2008)

Hello People,
Im New Here And I Want To Move To Dubai Soon, Im Looking For An Open Minded Person With A Space For One Person To Share With ,
To Be Clear From The Begining I'm Willing To Pay 2000 Dirham Monthly :d
Any Place In Dubai
I Work In Media City From 10:00 Till 8:00 So I Will Use The Flat For Sleeping Only !
I'm Organized, Open Minded , And In Need
Thanx
Please Pm For Further Info


----------

